# Pick up truck bed rod holders



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with the following rod holders for truck beds?

http://store.plattinumproducts.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=83

http://www.portarod.com/store.html

I thought about framing out a stand that fits inside the bed, but worry about it bouncing around in the sand. Dont really want to drill holes to bolt it. 

What have ya'll done? THanks.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

I've got one made by Platinum that holds 6 rods and mounts to my tool box. It does the job, but the quality isn't what I would want it to be. I've toyed around with some different ideas, mainly getting a Yakima roof system, but they don't make anything to fit my Titan, so I have to manipulate whatever I buy.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any pictures of custom rod holders that sits in the bed of the truck......either in wood or pvc? I've found a few searching on the web, but looking for other ideas. thanks


----------



## DonLBI (Jul 13, 2011)

I do but I've been playing with the album feature for 20 minutes and I'm no closer to posting my truck/bed holder. Sorry


----------



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one made out of PVC. Works great! Painted with black bed liner paint has rubber bushings on the ends. Pm me if intrested, I'll be at the OBX most of the month of Oct. depending on weather!


----------



## pasquotankcounty (Jun 9, 2011)

I made this one out of a lockbox from I picked up from lowes. It will hold 4 longer surf rods at an angle and six 7' rods vertically. The box is waterproof and is locked to the truck so it can't be stolen easily. 

I don't get to fish as often as I would like so I needed something that could easily be removed from the truck bed.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

http://southchathamtackle.com/store/store.php?crn=231

Tell Capt Bob, Timothy/ReelKingin sent ya if ya talk to him...He is a local capt/fisherman from here in NC and makes everything he sells


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Well here is what i came up with........ I probably should have just bought something that attaches to the bed rails, (like i posted above) but i did not want to drill holes and was worried about the angle of the rods and it being sturdy enough for surf rods bumping around in the sand.... This cost about 100 bucks and easily removable.. I will probably add a few more rod holders. What do you think.........

<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l298/fishing5150/?action=view&current=DSC07362.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l298/fishing5150/DSC07362.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l298/fishing5150/?action=view&current=DSC07364.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l298/fishing5150/DSC07364.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll take a couple pics of mine and email'em to ya.Holds 12 rods,had it for 15 years and it's still good as new.Cost less than $45 to make it.


----------

